# 1982 Ibanez Blazer - Customize it or leave it alone?



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got back from the East Coast, and while I was down there I grabbed my older brother's 1982 Ibanez Blazer (Basically a Strat Copy). I found it in his basement, covered in dust with 5 accoustic strings installed on it - it had been sitting on the stand for so long that the rubber from the guitar stand had attached itself to the guitar - my brother says he hasn't played it in years.

When I was a kid I used to go over to my brother's apartment and play this thing - it was miles above anything I owned at the time. This thing has been out on long term loan, pawned, stolen and returned. Some people had borrowed it for so long that they took it upon themselves to mod it. When I picked it up last week, it had seen better days.

The guitar has an ash body finished in metallic red, brass 6 point trem, originally came with three single coils with 2 phase reversing switches (as well as a five way selector), 1 volume and one tone all with brass and gold hardware. Much of the gold has long worn off, so it looks like brass and chrome now.

Currently, the bridge pickup has been replaced with a Dimarzio Super Distortion (an old 2 wire version), the pick guard has been hacked up to accomidate it and the guard has the tip broken off by the jack.

These things aren't going for bags of cash or anything, but they are pretty good guitars.

The guy in the following video demos the exact same model at 3min 30 seconds 
http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?vi...t=OEgsToPDskJwNVZWp4BklnlNDD6gdmoK&fs=1&hl=en


I'm sitting on the fence as to if I should fix it up and put it back to its original configuration (replace the pickguard and the original bridge pickup - not going to refinish it or anything like that), or should I customize it further and clean up the current hack job. As far as customizing it, I think all I would want to do is replace the pick guard and relocate the jack (which is not reversable). Anything else would be minor and easy to change back to original if the desire ever struck me.

The guitar has lots of mojo, and I have run accross the odd old guitar and wondered why it was never left alone, hence the fence sitting.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm, tough one. If it was me, and being very new to all this, I would just fix up the problems and keep the mods as is. That way, if I didn't like it, I can change it back to original. 

Like your site. Pretty new?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm thinking you're right. I guess I could get a right angle cable to use with this guitar...

The site is old and outdated, there hasn't been any work on that in ages. All the prices listed are about $100.00 over what I'm going to be blowing out the remaining production models for.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sounds like it's a little past possible preservation to 'pristine mint', I'd do whatever I felt like mod wise on a guitar like that.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one exactly like you describe except in better condition. It's the first guitar I ever owned and I bought it new. Here's what you'd want it to look like if you bring it back to original.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I have one exactly like you describe except in better condition. It's the first guitar I ever owned and I bought it new. Here's what you'd want it to look like if you bring it back to original.


That is the exact same guitar that I have here, only this one is just beat. I'll post some picks of what it looks like after 26years of abuse when I get it put back together.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

That's a very nice guitar there. Different enough from a strat. Thanks for the gear info, I will keep my eye out then, they looked quite nice.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd put her back to original spec, age the pickup covers and pickguard and you've got a true relic.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Ripper said:


> I'd put her back to original spec, age the pickup covers and pickguard and you've got a true relic.


The pickup covers are allready yellowed, and the pickguard has definately aged as well. I suppose I could fix the existing guard by mounting a pickup ring to it and glueing the broken piece back on....


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

shiva said:


> That's a very nice guitar there. Different enough from a strat. Thanks for the gear info, I will keep my eye out then, they looked quite nice.


Thanks for the compliment! She's kinda my first love. The only "mods" I've done is replace the knobs with new shinier ones and replaced the saddles with roller saddles. I've kept the original parts though. In fact I may put the brass saddles back on since it seemed to loose a bit of tone with the roller saddles.
If I remember correctly this particular model came in metallic blue as well but I think they were only available for one year. If I'm not mistaken the Roadstar line replaced them the following year. I also think this is the only year they painted the headstock to match the body but I may be wrong on that too. I've just never seen any. The older blazers I've seen don't have painted headstocks and the Roadstars that followed didn't either. 
I still remember my first guitar teacher at the time raving about the neck being better than his Strat's. I had no frame of reference at the time but have come to appreciate how good the neck really is on that guitar!

Hamm, How's the neck on the one you have?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Hamm, How's the neck on the one you have?


It's great - the finish is half worn off the back and the radius is smaller than my normal preference as is the fret wire - but I don't mind fighting with it at all.

It has alot of sticker and duct tape residue on the body, once I get a chance to get it cleaned up and put back together I'll post some pics.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I got it back together and playing right again...




























I remember sanding the neck with 400 grit sandpaper when I was 16 years old (I don't like sticky necks). 22 Years have helped it along and has worn right through what was left of the finish. It feels great...

The super distortion doesn't fit the string spacing, and there are a few other little things that need a bit of attention - but it has that familiar feeling that I like.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice! It has real character.:rockon2:


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Ibanii I have loved...*

I had to check my sig... I _did _have a blazer!

The one I bought was in two pieces at _Hans' Used Sound _on Preston Street in Ottawa.

I bought the neck one day for a project strat I was working on. Of course it didn't fit the neck pocket. 

So I had to go back the next day to buy the body and guts. Cost $50 for each half, worth more together than apart! :smile:


----------



## yungfoo (Feb 9, 2011)

*Guitar*



Hamstrung said:


> I have one exactly like you describe except in better condition. It's the first guitar I ever owned and I bought it new. Here's what you'd want it to look like if you bring it back to original.


Where would you get parts for that 1982 Ibanez guitar


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

yungfoo said:


> Where would you get parts for that 1982 Ibanez guitar


Holy thread resurrection!!!

Perhaps my comment above lead you to believe I restored this guitar to this condition but it's all original except the saddles and knobs which I may put back to original.

Anyway, to answer your question I have no idea where I'd find original replacement parts for this guitar other than to scavenge off of any used ones you may find.


----------

